# Question for weener or BadCat27 or anyone else who has experienced rib cage pain



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Can anyohe help me out with this question? I am aware that a lot of people with fibro have rib cage pain. What exactly are the symptoms? Where is the pain? What type of pain is it? Is it on one or both sides? At the present time I have horrible pain on my right side on my ribs (I'm talking about the ribs under my arm, not in the front abdominal area) It is a constant aching and hurts more when I press on it. I have some pain on the other side but not as much. My right arm also hurts from the top of my shoulder all the way to my writst. Why I ask, is because my doctor has told me that I should not be feeling pain there from my kidney problem. Any answers as soon as possible would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not weener or badcat, but I'm gonna jump in anyhow







I get shoulder pain, esp. right shoulder. When it's been REALLY bad, it hurts all the way down my arm and into my hand. When it's pretty bad, it can hurt down to the forearm. It's almost like it radiates from the shoulder down the arm. I had a physical therapy appt for something else the last time I had it REALLY bad, and I asked him about it... I had a HUGE knot in my shoulder, in the spot on the shoulder blade that is a fibro spot, and I usually have a knot to some degree there.Does it always hurt down your arm? Or is it more like my pain? I also used to have "carpal tunnel" (not sure now if it was that or fibro) problems sometimes, and that pain would affect my forearm.I don't have any advice on the rib pain.Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Carol:Sorry I couldn't answer sooner. As for the rib cage pain I have mine on the left side. I hope we are talking about the same area. I have always had more pain on my left side, but it seems to have moved further down. When I press on my solar plexus I can feel the pain right through to my back. I have been checked and was told that it was my ibs combined with fm. I started to get the pain radiating from my shoulder down through my arm this year. It was after I did a lot of hammering. I think any type of repetetive strenous work is very hard on us. I hate to say this, but every year I seem to find a new area that causes pain. I know shoot me now!!! My next request is for a new body with an extended warranty. Do you ever go for a massage? I get great relief from warm baths and massages. I also do yoga to help stretch out the neck & shoulder muscles, especially the trapezeus (spelling?) muscles. Another thing I started doing (got this from my yoga teacher - she says it's really good for people with fm) I take a blanket and fold it so that it's about the length of your back from neck to your lower back and about 8" wide. Sometimes I take 2 smaller blankets and fold them together so it is a bit thicker. Lay this on the floor and then lay on top centering your back on the blanket (between your neck and lower back). So your behind and neck will be touching the floor but your torso will be raised a bit by the blanket. Then I spread my arms out to the side and just relax and breathe. I find it helps the costochrondritis. Carol has the doctor suggested any meds to help with the pain? I hope I was able to answer your question. Take care and I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks all Any bit of info helps. atp, that shoulder muscle thing is part of what is happening right now. My entire right arm hurts and the muscles in my upper back and shoulders. My neck muscles are also sore. The extrememly sore part though is a spot on my rib cage almost directly out from my right breast (my doctor assures me there is no connection thought) If I press the area it almost sends me through the roof. I have a constant pain there which ranges from very severe to tolerable. Weener it sounds like you may have experienced the same thing. Have you ever found one particular spot on your ribs that seems to be the point of the pain? As for pain relief, the doc gave me voltaren (an anti-inflammatory and told me to take tylenol) Neither one seems to be helping a lot. Another question-- how long does this usually last? Thanks again


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Carol, my rib cage pain tends to be in the middle and off to the left side of my ribcage. I've had this pain in this area for quite a few years, but there are times when the pain gets really bad, otherwise it is manageable. It's a dull nagging pain, not sharp. It might be time to talk to your doctor again about your meds not working. I'm not familiar with voltaren. I can't take anti-inflammatories because of my tummy, but I do take extra-strength tylenol. I find that the tylenol works sometimes and sometimes not. As for how long the pain lasts, it varies every time I have a bad bout of fm. On average for me it seems to last a few weeks. If it doesn't get any better I usually go for a massage. My massage therapist will try to break up the spasms in my back and shoulders and neck. I also take a muscle relaxant called flexeril. I try not to take this too often because I get real dopey with it. The best thing for me is the warm bath before bedtime it really helps.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi! I'm feeling better and in a lot less pain than last week. The voltaren seems to have helped and the pain is now manageable in my rib cage. I can hardly feel it in my right side but it comes and goes in the front. I have a bit of back pain but not much right now. I saw the doc and he said it is costohondritis (basically an inflammation of the cartilage in the rib cage) I asked him if I could take glucosamine/chondroitin sulfate and he said that it is one of the few natural products that doctors do reccomend and that they have saw others have great success with it. I started out with 2-450mg capsule 2 times a day. If this doesn't help I can increase the dosage in 10 days. I'm not sure if it is this or the voltaren but something sure has helped. I'll be off the voltaren in 3 days so I will see then.Talk to you later.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Carol, glad to hear that you are getting some relief from the pain. Let us know how you do with the glucosamine. I have a bottle of it in my cupboard that hubby use to take. I'm always cautious with anything that might upset my tummy. I read that it is very good for people with arthritis. It's so nice when we can get a little relief from the pain and fatigue. I don't have l00% days anymore, but if I have a 65% day I'm happy.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I can really sympathize with you. I have one spot in my right shoulder blade area that if you hit it just right, I'll scream it's so painful. My arm and part of my face has starting number. I stay really sore around my neck and shoulders. I have have spots at the dimples in your lower back. If you press on them I'll spasm. I haven't tried anything except the celexa the doctor gave me but I'm not sure it's working.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Hi!Just thought I'd share this with you. I have been taking glucosamine chondroitin sulfate for about ten days now and I believe it is helping. I am taking 2 -450 mg pills a day, usually with breakfast and have had no stomach problems. (I also have IBS so I was a little worried) They seem to be helping. I am no longer on anti-inflammatories and I am not taking any pain medication for the rib cage pain. I'm not saying that it is the cure all but I feel that it is worth giving it a try.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Great news Carol! Isn't it great to get some relief? I hope it continues to work for you.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Chiming in here a little late, but my rib pain is in the front/abdominal area--always the RIGHT. Sometimes I think it's an organ (like my gallbladder) and sometimes I think it's the rib itself--argh, all these pains! moans and groans!


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi,I get rib pain all over. It can be right or left, the bones at the diaphram, collarbones, and sternum. I was told it was costal chondritis and I'm not really sure if it is FM or arthritis related. Anyway, I just use an analgesic for pain and lots of heat (heating pad by day and some BenGay at night). It comes and goes.Tania


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2001)

I also have rib pain on my right side. Sometimes it's a dull ache or pain or even an extreme tightness. After being nauseas for a couple of days I woke up this morning feeling like i"ve ripped something under my right ribcage. I wonder if anyone else experiences this. I would like to know. On days like this I feel such despair. I feel like ####. When it gets really bad it hurts down into my finger and up into my jaw.


----------



## shonahanita (Dec 19, 2001)

I have rib pain on the left side of my back. It hurts just to breathe. I usually take Ibuprofen for it.


----------



## louise2 (Jan 22, 2002)

I also have rib cage pain with Fibro. In addition to being tender, my ribcage burns. Whenever I wear a bra it is so uncomfortable, and after wearing it, I burn terribly. I also have trouble with my waist. For about a year I have had problems ranging from burning to actually getting hives!! from pants waistbands!! I have taken to wearing bib overalls and hiphuggers when possible!!! I have the idea to to try pain patches on my ribs when I wear a bra to see if that helps. Anybody else know ANYTHING that might help?


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Its strange... I've had Fm for probably 15 years, been treated for the past 10, but this is the first year I experienced the rib pain, it was on my right side, I thought I broke a rib it was so bad, I also did the heating pad thing and the bengay, it took more than 6 months but it went away on its own, most of the really strange things clear up on their own, eventually.Sorry I don't have a better solution for you louise.Just a thought-my pain is on the right- I'm lefthanded--right-brained, how does everyone elses pain relate to which hand they use-just curious.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I always have rib cage pain and burning. It is the entire rib cage: left and right, front and back.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Oh my gosh, since I had self diagnosed myself with fibromyaligia after putting together the facts that I hava most of the symptoms (IBS, Crohn's Disease, TMJ, fatigue, muscle pain, joint pain, lots of headaches, neck pain, hip pain etc. etc. But what really caught my attention is this subject of the right rib cage area pain. I have been complaining to my doc about this for 21/2 years now!! I truly thought that it was solely related to the IBS, but now I'm not so sure!! I have had NO SUCCESS with any attempted treatments to decrease the pain. Now, I'm beginning to see how all of this ties in together much clearer. Any suggestions for the rib pain, please post or e-mail me.Glad I found you guys


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Everyone!I apologize for not answering this thread sooner. I, too, have rib cage pain. It varies. Sometimes not too bad and others--awful. It never entirely goes away on any part of my body. All muscles are sore to the touch, but somedays certain muscles are just excruciating. I'm with everyone else-----hoping for a solution to this god-awful FMS someday soon. And the migraines------almost 20 years now and nothing seems to work too well. Diet, exercise, quiet, food choices, medication. Imitrex helps to temporarily knock it out, but give it a day or two and it's back; no matter what I do or don't do.What I wouldn't give to be "normal", 'cause this sure isn't!!!Karen


----------



## Psycho Olive (Jan 31, 2002)

I've found that the glucosamine does help a lot, especially if it's a glucosamine MSM combo. Usually works as long as you take it on a regular basis. Has not upset my tummy. But, on rare IBS days, it's always hard to say what sets it off. I have found that unaddressed stress contributes to it. I mean, I think I'm handling something, but am reminded that by burying things the IBS will flare up. Any suggestions for that?


----------

